
Show HN: Resume on the Web, my personal portfolio rebuilt using GatsbyJS - AmruthPillai
https://amruthpillai.com/
======
AmruthPillai
Hey folks!

It's been about 4 years since I started my project, Resume on the Web, where I
created a website that portrays who I am and my ever-changing personality.
Every once in a while, I revamp the whole thing using new technologies so that
I keep myself updated with the latest and greatest, and also gives me a
creative outlet to experiment with new design ideas.

This year, I kicked it up a notch by revamping the design of the old boring
two-column resume look, to something a lot more vibrant, responsive and
effective. I'll keep my words to a minimum and let the website do the talking.

Please do let me know your thoughts about it, and upvote if you liked it :)
Thank you so much!

~~~
im_dario
Nice resume! I was thinking about revamping my own site and yours is an
inspiration.

------
rasulkireev
Wonderful personal website!

One question though, are icons supposed to be that big?

